# Mommies who lost weight, what does your tummy look like?



## m0mmyCool

If you dont mind me asking. Do your stretch marks shrink too? My stomach is really soft.. I can easily grab it with my hand. Its like jelly under my skin! I lost 10lbs so far & want to lose 30 more. Does this go away when I lose the weight?


----------



## StranjeGirl

I didn't get stretch marks but I still have that stupid dark line down my stomach! I have lost all the weight, but my stomach still seems to have slightly more flab than before. I think it's because I never really stored weight in that area so I am probably losing more weight in other areas and in order to get my stomach totally back to normal I will have to lose a few more pounds and tone up a bit. It is wayyyyy better though so don't worry too much! I too thought it wouldn't ever go away!


----------



## dreamer_88

i didnt get stretch marks, but even now my tummy is pretty flat its like jelly underneath!!!!! the bit thats OVER the muscles, it looks flat but i can easliy pull it out a mile haha!! i dont mind though :) xx


----------



## JadeBaby75

I have a couple stretch marks and they did fade quite a bit as I lost weight!


----------



## cutebowsxx

I've only lost a couple of lbs so far so I'm not much help lol I have loads of stretch marks so I'm also really hoping the more weight I lose and more toned I get that they will fade a little. My friend however has a LO who is now 5 and a half, she's lost at least 3.5 stone and dropped about 3-4 dress sizes, she used to have quite bad stretch marks but recently she looks amazing, I'd be pleased if I could get my body like hers soon :blush: But then again I suppose time has helped hers fade also. I'm always comparing mine which but they are much more 'fresh' than hers :haha: I really envy the women who's bodies don't change in the slightest after pregnancy :sad1:


----------



## nicole_

mines shrinking quite dramatically since i started seriously working out :D 
its covered in stretch marks so its pretty damn saggy, but im getting less and less overhang, and this is the change in just one month 
if you loose weight slowly enough, your skin definitely shrinks with it 

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f246/lilnic14/ecba6fde.jpg


----------



## Lollip0p

You look fab Nicole! What diet/work out are you doing?


----------



## m0mmyCool

nicole_ said:


> mines shrinking quite dramatically since i started seriously working out :D
> its covered in stretch marks so its pretty damn saggy, but im getting less and less overhang, and this is the change in just one month
> if you loose weight slowly enough, your skin definitely shrinks with it
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f246/lilnic14/ecba6fde.jpg

Wow you look amazing.


----------



## Lully2011

nicole_ said:


> mines shrinking quite dramatically since i started seriously working out :D
> its covered in stretch marks so its pretty damn saggy, but im getting less and less overhang, and this is the change in just one month
> if you loose weight slowly enough, your skin definitely shrinks with it
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f246/lilnic14/ecba6fde.jpg

WOW thats after 1 month! Well done you look great! Whats your secret


----------



## ArcaneSpark

nicole_ said:


> mines shrinking quite dramatically since i started seriously working out :D
> its covered in stretch marks so its pretty damn saggy, but im getting less and less overhang, and this is the change in just one month
> if you loose weight slowly enough, your skin definitely shrinks with it
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f246/lilnic14/ecba6fde.jpg

Wow you've done amazing in 1 month! How much have you lost? X


----------



## nicole_

thanks ladies :) its only a small difference but i was mega happy. 
just been following the EA sports active 2, 9 week workout on the ps3 and supplementing with extra cardio and lifting weights/doing the ab ripper x 3 times a week.and also watching what i eat and limiting fatty carbs.
i think ive only lost 5lbs in that month, but ive been putting a lot of muscle on, so i dont really use my weight as a guide. 
lost 5.5"s off my waist now, 2.5" off my hips and 2" off my thighs so im pretty happy with my measurements :D


----------

